# integrierter Kalender von Mozilla/Thunderbird austauschen gegen Sunbird



## egilb (16. April 2007)

Wie kann ich den in Mozilla Thunderbird integrierten Kalender (der ist leider nicht ausdruckbar) gegen Mozilla Sunbird Kalenderfunktion austauschen. Ich möchte nicht immer zwischen den Fenstern hin und herspringen, sondern im Thunderbird automatisch die Sunbird Funktionen haben.
Also nicht als zusätzlicher Kalender sondern den integrierten von Thunderbird ersetzen?
Kennt sich da jemand aus und kann mir weiterhelfen?


----------

